
Samsung Galaxy S8 May Feature an Optical Fingerprint Scanner in the Display - wpBenny
http://www.forbes.com/sites/amitchowdhry/2016/10/27/galaxy-s8-optical-fingerprint-recognition/#5e3b0a877cde
======
jungletek
Yay, the illusion of security!

